# What's My Car Worth?



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a good site where I can get a real idea what my 1999 Subaru is worth? I've gone to Edmonds, Kelly, Cars.com etc and then I see one in the paper for 1000's less than they say its worth (I don't know its condition but it had less miles than mine.)

How accurate are these services.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You might also check NADA as well, but your references are pretty good.

All the low interest rates and employee pricing has driven some of the used car prices down due to a large supply of used vehicles hitting the market and many of the main stream publications do not reflect the actual market situation. 

So some of the used car references may appear higher than the current market price. 

Also dealers are low balling trade ins, so many folks figure they can advertise in the local newspaper and ask more than what the dealer offered, but try not to ask too much so they can off load the car quickly.

ie. dealer offers $5k, reference book indicates $8k, for quick sale someone advertises at $6k for hopefully a quick and easy sale and is $1k better off.

JamesO


----------

